# >>> Rolling On Floor Laughing Out Loud <<<



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

KOS said:


> YouTube Video


 

That video ^^^ is dreadfully boring when there options like this.....







YouTube Video












My girlfriend would be more fired up and motivated by video #2 for sure.

And more entertaining for guys who love tight bodies and goregous faces.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

MRS KOS is more jerked than Madmann will *ever* be and Eddie is a jealous bitch about that fact.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That video ^^^ is dreadfully boring when there options like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't aware blow-up dolls get excited.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> MRS KOS is more jerked than Madmann will *ever* be and Eddie is a jealous bitch about that fact.


 

^^^ 

This takes the cake as the stupidest comment ever.






Congrats Big Pussy-Deprived Momma's Boy.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> This takes the cake as the stupidest comment ever.
> 
> ...




Hey Eddie, I fuck like a rabbit and unlike yourself, I actually fuck a real live female that has a pulse.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Wasn't aware blow-up dolls get excited.


 
Maybe yours do from the bizarre games you play with it.

Not sure about anyone else's....and really don't care.



Zaphod said:


> Learn something new every day.


 
Yeah as much as you learn your intellect is still deplorable.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> MRS KOS is more jerked than Madmann will *ever* be and Eddie is a jealous bitch about that fact.


 
That faggot is awfully critical of someone actually doin' work, while his penetrated ass sits in the dark all day and spins a revolver on a coffee table mumbling to himself.

MRS KOS would fuck your shit up, Madmann.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Hey Eddie, I fuck like a rabbit and unlike yourself, I actually fuck a real live female that has a pulse.


 
And it was probably against the will of your inbred cousin.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Maybe yours do from the bizarre games you play with it.
> 
> Not sure about anyone else's....and really don't care.
> 
> ...



You're the jerk saying how his blow-up doll gets excited about a video.  Why are you trying to bring me into your personal hell?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That faggot is awfully critical of someone actually doin' work, while his penetrated ass sits in the dark all day and spins a revolver on a coffee table mumbling to himself.
> 
> MRS KOS would fuck your shit up, Madmann.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That faggot is awfully critical of someone actually doin' work, while his penetrated ass sits in the dark all day and spins a revolver on a coffee table mumbling to himself.
> 
> MRS KOS would fuck your shit up, Madmann.


 
Are you her paid spokesman or gullible mouthpiece?

Why the fuck are you defending someone you don't know? 

Let her defend herself. KOS certainly can't do it successfully. 

The fucking butterball.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And it was probably against the will of your inbred cousin.




Wow.  That was a really good come back Eddie.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You're the jerk saying how his blow-up doll gets excited about a video. Why are you trying to bring me into your personal hell?


 
Talk of an inflatable doll is no where to be found in any of my post. Not one word.

Bad enough you're a complete moron, now you're experiencing severe hallucinations.

Looks like you're already in personal hell. Too bad for Satan.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

big pimpin said:


> wow. That was a really good come back eddie.


 

*C - r - a - i - g*


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 14, 2012)

And the hits just keep on coming...


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Talk of an inflatable doll is no where to be found in any of my post. Not one word.
> 
> Bad enough you're a complete moron, now you're experiencing severe hallucinations.
> 
> Looks like you're already in personal hell. Too bad for Satan.



You mentioned a blow-up doll when you mentioned your girlfriend.  Everybody knows your girlfriend is inflatable.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *e - d - d - i - e*



Yes, we know.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You mentioned a blow-up doll when you mentioned your girlfriend. Everybody knows your girlfriend is inflatable.


 
No that's purely an assumption steaming from ignorance.

But yeah its ashame some people have the same issues as you.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> No that's purely an assumption steaming from ignorance.
> 
> But yeah its ashame many people have the same issues as you.



I have sex with a woman, not a blow-up doll.  If that's a bad issue then I'll live with it.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 14, 2012)

My god, she's sexy.

...and she does more push ups than most guys


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Yes, we know.


 
Speaking of knowing, I knew this thread would encite rage from you sissified cumbags.

What's hysterical is the hesitation of the great protector KOS coming to his nursemaid's defense.



*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA *

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA *

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA *

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA *

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA *


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ...and she does more push ups than most guys


 
Not this guy. 

LMFAO @ your butt-kissing.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Speaking of knowing, I knew this thread would encite rage from you cumbags.
> 
> Whats' really funny is the hesitation of the great protector KOS coming to his nursemaid's defense.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure what you're hating about Eddie, but KOS wife is in pretty damn good shape for having a young kid.  Most chicks her age use childbirth to be/stay fat slobs.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey that first broads kinda purty.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 14, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Are you her paid spokesman or gullible mouthpiece?
> 
> Why the fuck are you defending someone you don't know?
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 14, 2012)

does it make me gay if I actually think she looks better without all kinds of things going in and out?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 14, 2012)

and for pete's sake, resize that picture lol


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 14, 2012)

honestly, I thought it was a pretty good amateur video.

Kos, sorry but your wife is in better shape than you at this moment. she has pretty good muscle tone for a girl.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Most chicks her age use childbirth to be/stay fat slobs.


 
And what's the excuse for KOS ??



I dunno....maybe being a fat slob is his destiny.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 14, 2012)

eddie maybe you can order the blonde bimbo with the 2 inch clit realdoll _next_ time.

in the meantime KOS doesn't need to come on here and make shit up about getting laid or having a woman.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> in the meantime KOS doesn't need to come on here and make shit up about getting laid or having a woman.


 
None of that has anything to do with this thread.

I'm thinking it will be months before you display wisdom again.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> None of that has anything to do with this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking it will be months before you display wisdom again.



It will be more than months before you lose your virginity, decades if you are lucky.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> It will be more than months before you lose your virginity, decades if you are lucky.




 *Again!  *


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> It will be more than months before you lose your virginity, decades if you are lucky.


 
That ship sailed 12 years ago chuckles.

However your luck of raping elderly men & women will soon run out.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 15, 2012)

Found Madmann's bike parked outside the basement door.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Found Madmann's bike parked outside the basement door.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Found another moronic pic to post....


 
So in addition to being moronic, why are you (if is you) screaming here...?









Was your fury the result of someone stealing your maxi pads or new sequined purse ??

Was your rage from someone not willing to take you shopping for dildos or ball gags ??

I know the military was all about don't ask, don't tell, but wow, quite a blowup there.


----------



## troubador (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So in addition to being moronic, why are you (if is you) screaming here...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd pay to see you say that to his face.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

troubador said:


> I'd pay to see you say that to his face.


 
Wouldn't get your money's worth unless you like one-sided bloodbaths.

That chump would barely last 2 minutes against me, despite his "training".

Only chance he has is to bring a concealed gun and shoot me first.

But in a fistfight, hell no would I lose to a purse-loving fagtard like him.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still amused that a circuit workout was the best she had to offer.

Shaky form and all must have been one very proud moment. LOL

Certainly these so-called "arnies" were not the least bit better....







YouTube Video












Actually neither was this.......






YouTube Video











Horrendous fluidity in that retard's technique.

So comical. Don't ever become a trainer KOS.


----------



## troubador (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wouldn't get your money's worth unless you like one-sided bloodbaths.
> 
> That chump would barely last 2 minutes against me, despite his "training".
> 
> ...



Sounds like a load of bullshit(deja vu). How about you post of picture of your arm proving your not a bullshitting faggot like everyone says?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

troubador said:


> Sounds like a load of bullshit(deja vu). How about you post of picture of your arm proving your not a bullshitting faggot like everyone says?


 
Actually only a geniune faggot would make this request.

You don't understand how much fighting is mental as well as physical.

Having big brother step in and defend you most of your life hasn't done
much for your manhood, and  why I hate spoiled and pampered a-holes.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That video ^^^ is dreadfully boring when there options like this.....
> 
> 
> These are real members with real bodies and real lives,I give them props for having the guts to show themselves working hard to maintain their bodies. MRS. KOS is a mother, wife and hot lady, not a paid fitness model. Her video wasn't posted for your entertainment pleasure, she's proud of what she does. She has every right to be.
> ...


----------



## troubador (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Actually only a geniune faggot would make this request.
> 
> You don't understand how much fighting is mental as well as physical.
> 
> ...



So you have nothing to back up your bullshit? Got it.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 15, 2012)

Comparing a girl that rarely even works out to fitness models on steroids.I guess I must be doing something right.Even for a guy with no life and nothing to do but talk crap on the computer, you are not too bright.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 15, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Comparing a girl that rarely even works out to fitness models on steroids.I guess I must be doing something right.Even for a guy with no life and nothing to do but talk crap on the computer, you are not too bright.


No wonder you love your hubby so much, you're just as dumb as he is...
\
I liked you better when you were sticking objects up your ass..


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

troubador said:


> So you have nothing to back up your bullshit? Got it.


 
Got it he says. HA HA HA. Son you still don't have a clue.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> These are real members with real bodies and real lives,I give them props for having the guts to show themselves working hard to maintain their bodies. You can have fun here ripping asses when it's warranted, we all do.


 

Here's the reality check, when you decide to post pics and follow through...

Guess what its become warranted, bottom line, end of the story.

Nobody puts a weapon to your head and forces you to do so okay.

So basically you and others become fair game for any and all criticism.


Speaking of which....



tommygunz said:


> tommygunz is reaching for maximum human potential....


 
Really?? Hmm ..........








Looking like that ^^^ I would says its a mighty LOOOOOONG reach.

Likely a pipe dream at best, I would set your expectations much lower, more reasonable.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Rednack said:


> No wonder you love your hubby so much, you're just as dumb as he is...
> \
> I liked you better when you were sticking objects up your ass..


^epic jealousy


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wouldn't get your money's worth unless you like one-sided bloodbaths.
> 
> That chump would barely last 2 minutes against me, despite his "training".
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Comparing a girl that rarely even works out to fitness models on steroids.I guess I must be doing something right.Even for a guy with no life and nothing to do but talk crap on the computer, you are not too bright.


 
Well actually princess it was more about the video content than appearence.

Them looking 100 times better than you basically goes without saying.

And my girlfriend rarely works out and has achieved much more than you.

But at least you were ballsy enough to come here and attempt to defend yourself.

And that failure ^^^ just proves all the lights are not upstairs in that region above your shoulders.


----------



## bundle (Feb 15, 2012)

Eddy thanks for the PM , sorry I didn't get back to u sooner, Yes I'll come over this w/e and fuck u up the ass, get ur shots, and I'm taking one of your eyes...you choose which one


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Well actually princess it was more about the video content than appearence.
> 
> Them looking 100 times better than you basically goes without saying.
> 
> ...


 My husband just told me you pull pictures of random women on websites and pretend they are your girlfriend.Even if its a big joke and you are kidding that is still sad.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

bungle said:


> Eddy thanks for the PM , sorry I didn't get back to u sooner blah blah blah blah blah


 

WTF ??

I see you suffer from downs syndrome just like Reddog.

Why are you addressing someone who is not here??

And in my thread yet.....are you that mentally ill ??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> My husband just told me you pull pictures of random women on websites and pretend they are your girlfriend.Even if its a big joke and you are kidding that is still sad.




Yes he does because he's a socially derelict little gimp faggot with a gaping asshole who lives in his two dad's basement.  

The only time he's let out to see daylight is when either his two dads rape him, the bum down the street rapes or when the gang of niggers from the housing projects come by to rape him.


----------



## bundle (Feb 15, 2012)

U choose , right or left eye, then I can let you see yourself as I eye socket fuck you......follow?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Yes he does because he's a socially derelict little gimp faggot with a gaping asshole who lives in his two dad's basement.
> 
> The only time he's let out to see daylight is when either his two dads *rape* him, the bum down the street *rapes* or when the gang of niggers from the housing projects come by to *rape* him.


There's something missing from this post, but I just can't put my finger on it....


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> My husband just told me you pull pictures of random women on websites and pretend they are your girlfriend.


 

KILLEROFSANDWICHES is well-known here for his ignorance.

His erractic mood swings cause him to develop very foolish notions.

There is nothing with wrong with shots from my girlfriends photoshoots.

Unlike him ...... I am able to date and have sex with models.




MRS.KOS said:


> Even if its a big joke and you are kidding that is still sad.


 

But this even sadder.....








Him trying to convince people that ^^^ was a fabulous shot of you.


*Rolling On Floor Laughing Out Loud.*


----------



## secdrl (Feb 15, 2012)

troubador said:


> I'd pay to see you say that to his face.


 
He wouldn't. He knows better than that. Military H2H or on the streets, I'd terminate his life.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wouldn't get your money's worth unless you like one-sided bloodbaths.
> 
> That chump would barely last 2 minutes against me, despite his "training".
> 
> ...



This is horrifically gay.


----------



## troubador (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Got it he says. HA HA HA. Son you still don't have a clue.



Yeah, you talk shit and don't back it up. 

You do understand that simply making statements like how fantastic you are and how other people are losers without any proof or even reasoning is just blathering? I mean anyone could say 'I drive a Lamborghini and fuck supermodels' and it doesn't mean anything. You do realize that right?

Or when you say "Having big brother step in and defend you most of your life hasn't done much for your manhood, and why I hate spoiled and pampered a-holes." ... You have no idea whether or not I have a big brother. So you're really just  blathering. We don't care how great you think you are. It's boring and it's sad that you don't think so too. 

Your comeback is going to be some random cutdown you pulled out of nowhere and you're still not going to do shit about proving anything you say.


----------



## troubador (Feb 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> He wouldn't. He knows better than that. Military H2H or on the streets, I'd terminate his life.



We can only dream.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> He wouldn't. He knows better than that. Military H2H or on the streets, I'd terminate his life.


 
Yeah you're a funny one secdrool.




troubador said:


> Yeah, you talk shit and don't back it up.
> 
> You do understand that simply making statements like how fantastic you are and how other people are losers without any proof or even reasoning is just blathering? I mean anyone could say 'I drive a Lamborghini and fuck supermodels' and it doesn't mean anything. You do realize that right?


 
I have already posted a pic of my girlfriend that's proof enough.



troubador said:


> Or when you say "Having big brother step in and defend you most of your life hasn't done much for your manhood, and why I hate spoiled and pampered a-holes." ... You have no idea whether or not I have a big brother. So you're really just blathering. We don't care how great you think you are. It's boring and it's sad that you don't think so too.


 
Obviously you care enough to keep popping into my threads
feeding me a bunch of bullshit lectures that I don't care about.

And this thread wasn't even about me you fucking imbecile.



troubador said:


> Your comeback is going to be some random cutdown you pulled out of nowhere and you're still not going to do shit about proving anything you say.


 
You are not beneficial to my life in any way.

I have nothing to prove to you. Understand?


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah you're a funny one secdrool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have a girlfriend.  Aside from your blow-up doll.  And that's only because it can't tell you to go fuck yourself.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I have already posted a pic of my girlfriend that's proof enough.


 
You're full of shit. LW already called you out (of the closet) on that one. You posted a picture of some webcam chick from Europe. Fuck you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You don't have a girlfriend.  Aside from your blow-up doll.  And that's only because it can't tell you to go fuck yourself.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You don't have a girlfriend. blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah .


 


secdrl said:


> You're full of shit. blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah .


 
Goddamn so much bitching and griping going here.

*Hush You Annoying Faggots.*


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Goddamn so much bitching and griping going here.
> 
> *Hush You Annoying Faggots.*



Only bitching and griping is coming from your drug addled mind.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Only bitching and griping is coming from your *drug addled* mind.


 
lol


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Only bitching and griping is coming from your drug addled mind.


 
Beer is not a drug. But you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Beer is not a drug. But you wouldn't understand.



Sneaking into your drunken mother's beer stash, eh?  That make you feel like a real man?  I'll bet you don't do that when she isn't passed out from her cocaine-fueled gangbang.  She'd probably throw your silly ass down the stairs a couple times.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Sneaking into your drunken mother's beer stash, eh? That make you feel like a real man? I'll bet you don't do that when she isn't passed out from her cocaine-fueled gangbang. She'd probably throw your silly ass down the stairs a couple times.





Zaphod said:


> Trying to get it on in the bathtub once didn't work out too well. The girlfriend at the time was digging it but the logistics of the whole thing made it more bother and less pleasure. But, she got off so that's good.


 

Look at that double whammy.

AHH HA HA HA HA HA.

That's a Genuine Moron for ya.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Look at that double whammy.
> 
> AHH HA HA HA HA HA.
> 
> That's a Genuine Moron for ya.



Double whammy?  Where do you get that from?  Since you're my little bitch why don't you put your gimp suit back on and post a picture for everyone to see?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Double whammy? Where do you get that from? Since you're my little bitch why don't you put your gimp suit back on and post a picture for everyone to see?


 
^^^

Genuine Moron.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> Genuine Moron.



All you need to do is put me on ignore and it'll all stop.  At least from me.  But I'm sure some will copy my replies for you to read and I'll still neg you every ten reps I hand out.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Well actually princess it was more about the video content than appearence.
> 
> Them looking 100 times better than you basically goes without saying.
> 
> ...



You're a virgin, we all know you don't have a girlfriend. You're not fooling anyone you dumb unlifting faggot.


----------



## troubador (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I have already posted a pic of my girlfriend that's proof enough.


 
That wasn't your girlfriend. Again, just like anyone can make up anything about themselves, anyone can copy and paste pictures of girls posted online. Doesn't prove anything.



Madmann said:


> Obviously you care enough to keep popping into my threads
> feeding me a bunch of bullshit lectures that I don't care about.



I do care.



Madmann said:


> You are not beneficial to my life in any way.
> 
> I have nothing to prove to you. Understand?



Well you consistently talk about how wonderful you are so that statement is clearly disingenuous. And yes I understand very well; you'll continue to talk shit and not back it up.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^epic jealousy


The same epic jealousy you have towards my massive cock..


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> All you need to do is put me on ignore and it'll all stop. At least from me. But I'm sure some will copy my replies for you to read and I'll still neg you every ten reps I hand out.


 
_^^^_

_Genuine Moron._

No I will just keep saying that until you go away.




Call of Ktulu said:


> You're a virgin, we all know you don't have a girlfriend. You're not fooling anyone you dumb unlifting faggot.


 
Wasn't trying to fool anyone. Simply stated my case.



troubador said:


> That wasn't your girlfriend. Again, just like anyone can make up anything about themselves, anyone can copy and paste pictures of girls posted online. Doesn't prove anything.


 
Yeah I'm sure it doesn't prove anything to numbskulls. 




troubador said:


> Well you consistently talk about how wonderful you are so that statement is clearly disingenuous. And yes I understand very well; you'll continue to talk shit and not back it up.


 
Whatever. Reality is I don't lose any sleep over your opinions.

And you can believe or take that however you want skipper.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Wasn't trying to fool anyone. Simply stated my case.



Alright so you admit you are a virgin. Okay, case closed.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> _^^^_
> 
> _Genuine Moron._
> 
> ...



You'll give up long before I will.  You're a loser.  Always were.  Always will be.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> You'll give up long before I will. You're a loser. Always were. Always will be.


 
^^^

_Genuine Moron._


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Alright so you admit you are a virgin. Okay, case closed.


 
So exactly how long have you been such an idiot ??


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So exactly how long have you been such an idiot ??



I raped your mother, 10000 stitches in her gaping asshole. PS. At least I know how to spell "retard" unlike you. 


Virgin.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine Moron._



_Genuine Virgin._


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine Moron._



Seriously, you'll save yourself a lot of grief if you put me on ignore.  But you'll always be my little bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother, 10000 stitches in her gaping asshole. PS. At least I know how to spell "retard" unlike you.
> 
> 
> Virgin.


 
That is not the proper or intelligent response to my question.





Zaphod said:


> Seriously, you'll save yourself a lot of grief if you put me on ignore.


 
^^^

_Genuine Moron._


Yeah really no point in saturating the thread with your label.

I will just overlook your pathetic rambles and excuses for quips.




Zaphod said:


> But you'll always be my little bitch.


 
And umm NO .... totally inaccurate.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:owned:


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:loser2:


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^

_Genuine Crackpot._


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine Crackpot._



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I violently raped your mother. PS. Too bad you're a bitch, so you are not man enough to post in that thread.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^

_Genuine Crackpot._


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine Crackpot._



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

_^^^

Genuine Crackpot.
_


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine ass._



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html Your mother has a genuine ass that I rape.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:clapping:


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Your mother has a genuine ass that I rape.


 
Don't modify my posts. Its pathetic you _Genuine Crackpot._


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Don't modify my posts. Its pathetic you _Genuine Crackpot._



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html your mother has a nice genuine crackpot of an asshole that I rape.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:thinking:


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:dont:


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^

_Genuine Crackpot._



Well at least this thread is over 100 posts now.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine Crackpot._
> 
> ...



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I'm raping your mother right now.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html:wacko:


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^

_Genuine Crackpot._


























You're not tired of being kicked around yet Call Of Cum-guzzlers ??


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> _Genuine Crackpot._
> 
> ...



You mean like your mother. I beat the fucking shit out of her with my cock and then slit her throat and came down it. She sucks dick like a heroin whore and then after I finished, a group of truckers came in for sloppy seconds and raped her also.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You mean like your mother. I beat the fucking shit out of her with my cock and then slit her throat and came down it. She sucks dick like a heroin whore and then after I finished, a group of truckers came in for sloppy seconds and raped her also.


 
^^^

Delusional.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Here's the reality check, when you decide to post pics and follow through...
> 
> Guess what its become warranted, bottom line, end of the story.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with everything said here. I can take the criticism and actually welcome it, it's motivational. How do you know what I'm capable of, you know nothing about me. Do you know anything real about any one here? This is anything goes and I come here expecting comments of every kind, but you only have one kind. Why is that Craig?

 I have  challenges in my life that I refuse to let get in my way. I'm a 50 year old man with an artificial knee, a reconstructed right shoulder and just for fun, this year I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, you know the shit thats gonna cripple me eventually. Yes, so for me, reaching for maximum human potential is my daily mission. It may not have the same meaning to you or others but I'm proud of what I do. Are you?

I am a very happy man, I find happiness in my life if I am able to make someone else feel a little joy too. What makes you happy? Belittling others can't be it, I don't believe it.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^
> 
> Delusional.



I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I have to agree with everything said here. I can take the criticism and actually welcome it, it's motivational. How do you know what I'm capable of, you know nothing about me. Do you know anything real about any one here? This is anything goes and I come here expecting comments of every kind, but you only have one kind. Why is that Craig?


 
Well thanks for at least being smart enough to finally get my name right.




tommygunz said:


> I have challenges in my life that I refuse to let get in my way. I'm a 50 year old man with an artificial knee, a reconstructed right shoulder and just for fun, this year I was diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis, you know the shit thats gonna cripple me eventually. Yes, so for me, reaching for maximum human potential is my daily mission. It may not have the same meaning to you or others but I'm proud of what I do. Are you?


 
Good for you and your positive attitude.

And yes I am very proud of myself.



tommygunz said:


> I am a very happy man, I find happiness in my life if I am able to make someone else feel a little joy too. What makes you happy? Belittling others can't be it, I don't believe it.


 
My money, my girlfriend's sexual talents, my beer, my health.

All of that makes me happy. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY !!!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Well thanks for at least being smart enough to finally get my name right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I raped your mother when I beat her on life support.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother when I beat her on life support.


 
You're a virgin. Only virgins speak like that.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're a virgin. Only virgins speak like that.



I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I raped your mother.


 You're a virgin.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You're a virgin.



I know you are, I raped your mother.


----------



## Saney (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu: Mom jokes are old. Please get new material.


Madmann: you no longer suck penis.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I know you are, I raped your mother.


 
All you know is how to be a virgin. 

Only you are aware of that feeling.

Not me.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> All you know is how to be a virgin.
> 
> Only you are aware of that feeling.
> 
> Not me.




Says the guy who posted fake pics of women. You're a virgin. You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann, I raped your mother.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Says the guy who posted fake pics of women. You're a virgin. You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.You're a virgin.


 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*7th Meltdown of this Thread.*









Awesome.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> *7th Meltdown of this Thread.*
> 
> ...



That's not a meltdown. This is a meltdown: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146614-i-pity-humanity.html

You virgin faggot who posts fake pics of women.

I slit your mother's throat and then came down it. Then I peeled the off her face and wore it as a mask and raped her again.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/150512-whats-new.html

Wow what a lonely little virgin faggot you are Madfaggot.


----------



## eddie's momma (Feb 16, 2012)

Madmann said:


> All you know is how to be a virgin.
> 
> Only you are aware of that feeling.
> 
> Not me.


 Just because you see my roast beef flaps twice a day doesn't mean you're not a virgin.  You got to have relations with a female.  "Icky" Vickie, your doll, ain't a female.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

eddie's momma said:


> Just because you see my roast beef flaps twice a day doesn't mean you're not a virgin.  You got to have relations with a female.  "Icky" Vickie, your doll, ain't a female.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

eddie's momma said:


> Just because you see my roast beef flaps twice a day doesn't mean you're not a virgin. You got to have relations with a female. "Icky" Vickie, your doll, ain't a female.


 
Me and you have never met, and would never meet.

You would not be an asset to me in any shape or manner.

A better chance of Big Pimpin and Call of Ktulu having a cage
fight over the opportunity to make contact with your sphincter.

Now how all that sits with "eddie" is for you and him to hash out.


----------



## Back Pain Doctor (Feb 16, 2012)

funny video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Back Pain Doctor said:


> funny video


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

Back Pain Doctor said:


> funny video


 
I know, too bad Mrs KOS will no longer be around to produce more.

And I assume you are a female in much better shape with better work outs?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I know, too bad Mrs KOS will no longer be around to produce more.
> 
> And I assume you are a female in much better shape with better work outs?




Madmann/Eddie...Shut The Fuck Up and go play Sonic before your next scheduled raping.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 16, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Me and you have never met, and would never meet.
> 
> You would not be an asset to me in any shape or manner.
> 
> ...



Eddie, how dare you talk to our mother like that.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 16, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I know, too bad Mrs KOS will no longer be around to produce more.
> 
> And I assume you are a female in much better shape with better work outs?


 How long before we see a "Madmann" training video? Or your girlfriend? You guys must have tons,I mean you made a whloe thread and many post about mine and that wasnt a workout it was one set of a circuit.Do you even know what that is?Do you workout?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> How long before we see a "Madmann" training video? Or your girlfriend? You guys must have tons,I mean you made a whloe thread and many post about mine and that wasnt a workout it was one set of a circuit.Do you even know what that is?Do you workout?


 
What in the world are YOU doing back here?

Shouldn't you be gone too? Stand by your man.

And all that puppy dog loyalist bullshit.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

*Madmann/Eddie is about to put some work in!  *


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> How long before we see a "Madmann" training video? Or your girlfriend? You guys must have tons,I mean you made a whloe thread and many post about mine and that wasnt a workout it was one set of a circuit.


 
OK and it still really wasn't worth posting, amateur or not.

And your form was very wobbly on those squats and lunges.



MRS.KOS said:


> Do you even know what that is?Do you workout?


 
OF COURSE I workout or else I wouldn't be on this forum.

Come on woman THINK for once, I know that's hard for you.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Or your girlfriend?


 
And since you haven't seen it here's a recent shot of my current girlfriend.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 16, 2012)

Madmann said:


> OK and it still really wasn't worth posting, amateur or not.
> 
> And your form was very wobbly on those squats and lunges.
> 
> ...




Shut the fuck up Eddie and go walk in front of a bullet train.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 16, 2012)

well this thread went off the deep end lol


----------



## Madmann (Feb 16, 2012)

blergs. said:


> well this thread went off the deep end lol


 
You have your annoying e-friends here to thank for it.


----------



## troubador (Feb 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And since you haven't seen it here's a recent shot of my current girlfriend.







Yeah that's about right.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> And since you haven't seen it here's a recent shot of my current girlfriend.



That worked for you.  Dumbass.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> That worked for you. Dumbass.


 
Her pussy worked very well for my cock, fagtard.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Her pussy worked very well for my cock, fagtard.



Some random picture that doesn't even come up worked for you?  Stroking your vienna sausage calling some anonymous chick your girlfriend?  You are truly pathetic.  You don't deserve pity.  You deserve to be laughed at.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 17, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Some random picture that doesn't even come up worked for you? Stroking your vienna sausage calling some anonymous chick your girlfriend? You are truly pathetic. You don't deserve pity. You deserve to be laughed at.


 
Its not my problem your technology is garbage.

The image works just fine.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 17, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Its not my problem your technology is garbage.
> 
> The image works just fine.



Bro, that shit ain't workin for me either. They can't see how hot you girl is.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

This the image you fucknuts.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

im sure you have a home relaxed pic of you guys together


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im sure you have a home relaxed pic of you guys together


 
Yeah and its going to stay inside my house too.

But I'm waiting for your flabby nanny errr "wife" to respond.

She's not woman enough to admit my girl looks way better.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

gotta start at the beginning son...she is def my wife...prove you even know the girl


----------



## Madmann (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah this is definitely YOUR wife, cause nobody would have her.


HA HA HA HA


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 18, 2012)

Eddie's in a cranky mood because he tried to swallow so much horse cum last night he had to be rushed to hospital to have his stomach pumped.


----------



## troubador (Feb 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> This the image you fucknuts.



Come on, no one is dumb enough to post a commercially done pic by itself and pretend that's their girlfriend. You're just messing with us.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Yeah this is definitely YOUR wife, cause nobody would have her.
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA



That's what's called a woman.  Difference between her and your woman?  Mrs. KOS is a live human being.  Yours is a blow-up doll.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

Zaphod, I'm from Michigan, too. Come at me, brew!

Jk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Zaphod, I'm from Michigan, too. Come at me, brew!
> 
> Jk



Fuck both you mitten lovin pricks!










Just kiddin, love you bro's.  (homo)


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

That's hawt!


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

omfg # 2 forsure.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 20, 2012)

More comedy.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

^ more of eddie desperately trolling for attention as interest in him moves steadily towards a flatline.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ More failed analysis from a chubby, aging heifer with no strength ^^

So tell me what the fuck were you thinking taking that awful picture?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> ^^ More failed analysis from a chubby, aging heifer with no strength ^^
> 
> So tell me what the fuck were you thinking taking that awful picture?



Eddie, never once in your miserable life will you bed down with a hot MILF with class like LW.  

That said, you should deep throat a 12 gauge barrel preferably within the next 20 minutes.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Eddie, never once in your miserable life will you bed down with a hot MILF with class like LW.


 
Craig is the name, and if good fortune is on my side then you are right.

There isn't enough money in the world to make me "bed down" with something that repulsive and irritating 
let alone keep from puking every 5 minutes just being in the same zip code as that living monstrosity.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Madmann said:


> More comedy.



nothing wrong with this pic, it must suck to have a woman out lift you Madcumguzzlerman??????...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

craig is a fucking sissy name no wonder you're such an angry little faggot.

"oh craig, are you gonna try out for the cheering squad?" "oh craig, ..." wtf dude that name seriously has no balls under it. who the fuck names their kid craig?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

if my name was craig i'd beg people to call me eddie. edward, king edward, edwardian shit is cool. king craig? what's that? a big cocksucking fag name that's what that is.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2012)

you forgot Edwardo, kinda like Waldo……….He is the Van Halen Waldo all grown up…….


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

google craig n look at the pack of little no lip pricks that show up. google eddie you get a bunch of rockers. yea craig probably is your name.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

i bet craig wears sweater vests and pocket protectors....


----------



## Rednack (Feb 20, 2012)

looks like ole craig here has ruffled your feathers my dear..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i bet craig wears sweater vests and pocket protectors....



he patented the pocket protector, and he wore a condom to his first date, only problem was he thought they were re useable and has been sucking cum from them since he was 12, what was the dogs name Madcockwhackerman? Lassie, so your a Lassie fucka?????????.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> looks like ole craig here has ruffled your feathers my dear..



he ruffled a few dags on a sheeps ass???...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

@ rednack not really i've just been kinda dumbfounded since he said his name was craig why he'd do it. craig is like tall gangly skinny nerd in a sweater with taped glasses and zits trying to hide his fag boner while he stares at the guys that play football.

and i think it's hysterical that he keeps saying he's done with me but can't stop talking about me. the more i ignore him the more he goes little wing little wing little wing...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

if he was capable of ruffling my feathers i wouldn't provoke him. if i gave a shit what he says about me i wouldn't provoke him. seems kinda obvious.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

you should slap your mom for giving you that wus name.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

my name is marcia it's the female version of marc mark or marcus 

The name Mark is Latin and means "warlike" or "dedicated to Mars." Mars  was also known as Aries in the Greek world and was the God of War.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

*The meaning of the name Craig is * From The Crag

A steep rugged mass of rock projecting upward or outward.

like his dick when he looks at bodybuilders.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2012)

MadWaldoMan said:


> do we know each other? why you cross?




how do you feel about the name craig? has it helped you land hot chicks in sunflower dresses? or just got you a lot of guys wanting to gape your ass?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> nothing wrong with this pic, it must suck to have a woman out lift you Madcumguzzlerman??????...


 
The thing may out lift you but never me.

I'm not an old, deteriorating swine like you.



Little Wing said:


> craig is a fucking sissy name no wonder you're such an angry little faggot.
> 
> "oh craig, are you gonna try out for the cheering squad?" "oh craig, ..." wtf dude that name seriously has no balls under it. who the fuck names their kid craig?


 
Craig is a very common name, and nothing weak about it.

I doubt yours is one that girls would envy in this lifetime.



Little Wing said:


> if my name was craig i'd beg people to call me eddie. edward, king edward, edwardian shit is cool. king craig? what's that? a big cocksucking fag name that's what that is.


 
Yeah sure, if you say so fruit loop queen.



Little Wing said:


> *The meaning of the name Craig is *From The Crag
> 
> A steep rugged mass of rock projecting upward or outward.
> 
> like his dick when he looks at bodybuilders.


 
I bash bodybuilders constantly yet you believe I like them.

Exactly why I call you insane, you're unaware of your ignorant comments.

Just because your ugliness disgusts me does not mean I would like males.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2012)

i believe you like bodybuilders because you have tried to convince us you are one more than once claiming very recently you were josh whatshisname. 


i believe you like men cuz welll




your girlfriend has a dick.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2012)

gonna need to save up a lot of babysitting money to put some tits on your it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

so funny that his egirl is a little chubs with no tits....he even sucks at fantasy


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i believe you like bodybuilders because you have tried to convince us you are one


 
I build my body, but I do not compete in oiled up stage pageants.

I take pride in my manhood and will never surcome to queer activities.



Little Wing said:


> i believe you like men cuz welll
> 
> 
> your girlfriend has a dick.


 
No she doesn't unlike your waning, lesbian, knitting group cronies.

Easy to tell that is fake, you are not even good @ photoshopping.



Little Wing said:


> gonna need to save up a lot of babysitting money to put some tits on your it.


 
I've fucked many ladies with big tits, I decided to mix it up, equal opportunity ladiesman.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so funny that his egirl is a little chubs with no tits....he even sucks at fantasy


 
My girlfriend has done more modeling work than your big nose wife will in her lifetime.

No agency is calling up something that ugly and homely looking to pose in front of hi-def cameras.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> YouTube Video


 

*Not impressed. *


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I build my body, but I do not compete in oiled up stage pageants.
> 
> I take pride in my manhood and will never surcome to queer activities.
> 
> ...




You are such a delusional fantasy land living faggot.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You are such a delusional fantasy land living faggot.


 
Your constant presence on here justified that comment as self-ownage.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Your constant presence on here justified that comment as self-ownage.




Regardless of what your shrink tells you, suicide is the only solution for what ails you.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Regardless of what your shrink tells you, suicide is the only solution for what ails you.


 
I'll pass, but its becoming more evident you are not a wealthy employer.

Wealthy employers have better things to do than spend daily time on here.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *Not impressed. *



that's just because he doesn't have his cock out isn't it faggot?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so funny that his egirl is a little chubs with no tits....he even sucks at fantasy



she's too fat to model for anything but some cheesy local catalog, especially her face. just shows he doesn't know anything about real models. that girl is a porker by serious modeling standards. they'd tell her to lose 50 pounds. those shoes are a joke too absolutely fugly and would never be in any serious fashion ad.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2012)

models are long and lean not reminiscent of an over-inflated blow up doll.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> that's just because he doesn't have his cock out isn't it faggot?


 
That's because benching 500+ is more impressive, heifer.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2012)

i found the girl and i bet you he cannot tell you what her name is.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

Madmann said:


> That's because benching 500+ is more impressive, heifer.



Eddie/Craig/World's Biggest Horse Cum Guzzler, keep disrepecting Little Wing and I will personally gouge out your eyes and skull fuck you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 22, 2012)

Eddie likes to freeze socks filled with horse cum for bedtime snacks


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2012)

P

she's from turkey i found her pics n info in a few places they all say Turkey. he thinks we can't find girls from other countries so he's free to claim he dates them. apparently he bought a jet with his babysitting money.


----------



## troubador (Feb 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> P
> 
> she's from turkey i found her pics n info in a few places they all say Turkey. he thinks we can't find girls from other countries so he's free to claim he dates them. apparently he bought a jet with his babysitting money.



Look, he goes there on business often. What's the point in being rich and awesome if you can't have a girlfriend in every country you do business in. He has two girls in brazil. One of them is named Giselle I think. 

Madmann is basically this guy but younger and more built(but not in a gay way!)









P.S. He can also fly.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> P
> 
> she's from turkey i found her pics n info in a few places they all say Turkey. he thinks we can't find girls from other countries so he's free to claim he dates them. apparently he bought a jet with his babysitting money.


----------

